# 2011 NFAA Indoor Nationals



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*same*

same place as last time


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

bows'n'roses said:


> Anyone know where they will be held?


Careful.. discussion of that "I" word is cause for being banned this time of year...


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Louisville Kentucky*

wish it was somewher else.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

X-Ray said:


> wish it was somewher else.


Why not Louisville?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I wish it was Indianapolis or St.Louis myself. :shade:


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

JPE said:


> Why not Louisville?


Im just guessing, but it prolly has to due with the drive from where we are.


----------



## big cheez (May 14, 2010)

im goin to try to make it to this one next year


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

We missed it in 2010 cuz of a car wreck but are planning to go next year. I was just curious as to why date/location isn't posted over at NFAA's site yet. Other 2011 tournaments are already on the schedule page.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The 2011 NFAA indoor nationals will be in Louisville KY.

It was a close choice between Charlston WV and Denver CO. The $$$ for set up was the difference. KY dept of fish and wildlife set the targets and they get to use them the next week for KY NASP tourney.

Frank


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm surprised BoHo hasn't lost his mud all over this thread 

I like the venue in Louisville! :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You have got to be kidding me....:doh: is the next thread going to be were is the Vegas shoot going to be next year? 

This isn't the shoot in a box forum....it's the field forum....and on top of that it's the last WEEK OF MAY. We don't discuss shooting in a box around these parts after April 1st.....

Anyone that posted in this thread and didn't give him crap is banned from the field forum for a week


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Is that a promise or a threat???  :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have got to be kidding me....:doh: is the next thread going to be were is the Vegas shoot going to be next year?
> 
> This isn't the shoot in a box forum....it's the field forum....and on top of that it's the last WEEK OF MAY. We don't discuss shooting in a box around these parts after April 1st.....
> 
> Anyone that posted in this thread and didn't give him crap is banned from the field forum for a week


I deeply apologize for participating in the discussion of a National FIELD Archery Association event in your field forum. It will not happen again.

Heil Hornet!:icon_salut:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JPE said:


> I deeply apologize for participating in the discussion of a National FIELD Archery Association event in your field forum. It will not happen again.
> 
> Heil Hornet!:icon_salut:


And see that's the problem.....it's the FIELD Forum.....not the NFAA forum....and they have ZERO to do with this forum or AT. PERIOD. 

They shoot 3D also should we talk about that also in the FIELD forum :zip:

Besides we have already put the ban on talking about shooting in a box....it started in April.....so tough.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> And see that's the problem.....it's the FIELD Forum.....not the NFAA forum....and they have ZERO to do with this forum or AT. PERIOD.
> 
> They shoot 3D also should we talk about that also in the FIELD forum :zip:
> 
> Besides we have already put the ban on talking about shooting in a box....it started in April.....so tough.





Ok...

So where will the Pro Am for the Indoor Nationals be held this year that uses the 3 spot black and white target that is the same size as a bunny target for a FIELD Course?

Does that help?

And technically, the question is being asked before May 2010 instead of April 2009, so the ban shouldn't matter.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Bh*

Brown hornet... bite me

as far as where it is held, I have driven to louisville for the past 7 years or so
and I want to drive somewhere else. only so much I can do or see in louisville.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Ok...
> 
> So where will the Pro Am for the Indoor Nationals be held this year that uses the 3 spot black and white target that is the same size as a bunny target for a FIELD Course?
> 
> ...


I entered wrong dates. Should have read before May 2011 not after April 2010


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

X-Ray said:


> Brown hornet... bite me
> 
> as far as where it is held, I have driven to louisville for the past 7 years or so
> and I want to drive somewhere else. only so much I can do or see in louisville.


:behindsofa

Wow....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

X-Ray said:


> as far as where it is held, I have driven to louisville for the past 7 years or so and I want to drive somewhere else. only so much I can do or see in louisville.


Hard to argue with that. I'm spoiled by the 1 1/2 hour drive and have only been for the past few years so I haven't reached burn out with the
location just yet.


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for answering my question. I appreciate your help. I hope I didn't cause too much trouble. I didn't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

And to throw a little gas on the fire.....next year may be the last year at Riveria for the Vegas shoot......negotations are going on now.
About time they moved


----------

